# Casting silver bars



## P_CARROLL (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone have any pdf's on how to properly cast silver bars. I know it has an affinity for oxygen while it cooling but can you cast it in a shielding gas such as argon? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 2, 2008)

This is what I do:

Melt the silver,put in a mold bar,let it cool,take it with pliers and dip it in tap water.Silver has affinity for oxygen...you will see some hoops on the surface of your bar made by oxygen absorption,no argon´s atmosphere is needed.

I hope it helps.

Manuel


----------



## P_CARROLL (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep thaks.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Nov 4, 2008)

P_Carroll:

By the way,I forgot to tell you that you can get the mold bar in a jewelery supply store,they are very common.

Regards.

Manuel


----------

